# FTP Sites



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 2, 2008)

I need to use an FTP site for file transfer. What are some recommended sites I can use to accomplish this?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 2, 2008)

Try YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement I've used this for a long time.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 2, 2008)

that is a great site.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2008)

Chris,

I sort of need to know what you're trying to do. Are you trying to send a large file from one place to another?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 3, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Chris,
> 
> I sort of need to know what you're trying to do. Are you trying to send a large file from one place to another?



I needed to send a 52 MB zip file to a coworker in the Seattle office.

He mentioned FTP because posting the file to the shared servers take too long. I have used FTP sites to receive files but never to send. I forgot about YouSendIt - I used it once before and it worked well this time. 

However, I am still interested in knowing which FTP site to use for future references.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't understand how he mentioned FTP because posting the file to the shared servers takes too long. Usually if your server supports FTP then it supports http too and, if I'm going to share a large file on my server, I'll give it a web accessible address and just send that link. They both use TCP to transfer so it's mox nix.

If you're sending large files then you don't really need to worry about finding just an FTP method. The goal is to find a good service that transfers files efficiently and with little effort. Actually, the TCP/IP stack is universal but it's not always the fastest way to transfer files and it certainly isn't the easiest way. At broadband speeds who would want to go through the trouble anymore of making the transfer of a 52 MB file difficult?

Here are a couple more services I've found (in no particular order):
Download and Share ... BIG | Pando
MailBigFile : Send large files quickly & easily without clogging up your email.
YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 3, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I don't understand how he mentioned FTP because posting the file to the shared servers takes too long. Usually if your server supports FTP then it supports http too and, if I'm going to share a large file on my server, I'll give it a web accessible address and just send that link. They both use TCP to transfer so it's mox nix.
> 
> If you're sending large files then you don't really need to worry about finding just an FTP method. The goal is to find a good service that transfers files efficiently and with little effort. Actually, the TCP/IP stack is universal but it's not always the fastest way to transfer files and it certainly isn't the easiest way. At broadband speeds who would want to go through the trouble anymore of making the transfer of a 52 MB file difficult?
> 
> ...



I see, thanks for the information. I am not too savy with FTP. I just thought of this, but I could have posted it to the teamsite (Sharepoint) and gave it an HTTP from which he could download it. That would have made more sense. But that is not considered "FTP" right or is it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2008)

No, FTP is a protocol. It describes how the file transfer takes place. If posting it to Sharepoint was an easy option I would just do that since you have it. Whatever time you save in seconds by going through the whole FTP thing is wasted in efficiency.

I don't really want to get into a long discussion about Information Management here but if that Document is something that is regularly needed then hanging it on Sharepoint in a manner that makes it easy for people to find the documents they're interested without regularly interrupting you for it is the best bet. E-mail is really a very inefficient information management medium.

Bottom line is that you have a Content Management System at work. If you're able to set up a site for your office group then do that and hang the regular documents that you and your co-workers collaborate on so they always know where to go to get the latest version and don't have to wrangle about protocols and time savings.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 3, 2008)

You are right, I think it is best to stick with the SharePoint. We have several sites already setup. I should have thought of that, but I think I was thrown off by his suggesting of FTP. 

The company sets a max size on emails to 10 or 15 MB depending on if it is within or outside the company. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2008)

Gladly. I've actually spent the last few years of my professional life focusing on Information Management. It's a hobby horse of mine. I've gotten to the point where I berate Junior Officers for wasting my time with files that they've lazily forwarded to me, wasting both my time and my mailbox limit.

I've got a 200MB pst file at work (was 800 mb until I finally pared it down a few weeks ago). I don't refer to 99% of it but I never know if I'll have to refer back to it and, because we still stink at IM in the Corps, I have to do it on my desktop.


----------

